# Bloated Ember Tetra



## Wisey (15 Feb 2016)

This tetra has been like this for a number of days now, yet it seems totally oblivious, it's swimming around, active, feeding, no obvious signs of problems with its behaviours, it's just massive!

Could this be eggs? I do have very soft water. Or is this some sort of digestive issue?


----------



## xim (15 Feb 2016)

No that's not from eggs. Used to happen with some of my Black Neon tetras. 
And no, they didn't survived. I don't know what causes it.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (15 Feb 2016)

Hi it could be this neon tetras disease NTD ??

http://badmanstropicalfish.com/fish_palace/tropicalfish_disease_identification.html#NTD


----------



## Wisey (16 Feb 2016)

I don't think it is NTD, it does not look like the white growth in those pictures, it's just that the stomach is very swollen and white. I guess I will just have to keep an eye on it and see how it goes. I did have one like this a few months ago, but it didn't get this big. I thought it had got better, but maybe it died, its hard to count how many Embers are in there as I originally had 19 and they are all over the place, so trying to count is tough. I have only ever seen one die, but it's possible I have lost a couple.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Feb 2016)

Hi Wisey, Sorry to here there not doing well.Hope you find out what it is and get it sorted .With the counting try taking a few photos and count the fish. Just a though


----------



## Wisey (16 Feb 2016)

I might be able to get a count when I do my rescape in a couple of weeks time as they will all be coming out in to a holding container. When they are in the tank there are always some off hiding in the plants and they move around so quick you never know if you are counting one that you already counted somewhere else!


----------



## dw1305 (16 Feb 2016)

Hi all, 





Wisey said:


> it's just that the stomach is very swollen and white


I think it is probably a tumour. I had a Black Neon Tetra that was similar in appearance and behaviour, and a former colleague (he trained as a vet) had a look at it and that was his suggestion.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Wisey (16 Feb 2016)

Thanks for the info. So what is my best way forward, do I just let nature take it's course, or should I end its suffering? I guess as a tumour its not something that will spread to other fish. I don't have any sort of hospital\quarantine tank.


----------



## PARAGUAY (16 Feb 2016)

My first thought was NTD which affects a lot of similar sized and shape of tetra neon,silvertips,glowlight often for no logical reason but thinking Darrel thought is more probable because its coping and no other  symptom


----------



## Jose (16 Feb 2016)

Both deseases could be related. Tumours dont just appear for no reason, even though we dont know why they appear. I would put him to rest.


----------

